# Newly Arrived Seagull



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

This arrived recently ...just 6 days from China!...within 10 seconds per day straight from box, sold as NOS so may bed in and timekeeping improve a little!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Straight up...it's beautiful, and the "in-house" ST5 is a very, very dependable movement. I don't know if you're aware but the movement striping on ST5s is hand-done and all the movements consequently have slightly different striping. Also, black face ST5s are not ultra-rare but they're also not all that common.

You did very well. ...And the case backs are cool too


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Lovely watch & some great imformation ^^^^^^ :thumbsup:

all the best Martin


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

A very good buy, and super delivery

Mike


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ron's the man (Alberta Time) :notworthy:

If it's good enough for Ron, it's good enough for anybody :yes: INDEED :yes:

E N J O Y!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks for coments guys, can't say it was cheap cheap though not too bad and the prices of these appear to be rising, came from a well known seller with lots of a's in their name.

It's drawn plenty of comments, photo's are taken with a Nokia N8 12Mpx camera phone and I used my magnifying lamp with daylight bulb to illuminate, this worked better than I could have hoped for and I am slowly getting the hang of the camera on the phone...to be honest I use a phone as a camera with a phone attatched and the camera is really the primary want on the list of features.


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Tianjin Seagull 1963 rÃ©Ã©dition


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

danyel said:


> Tianjin Seagull 1963 rÃ©Ã©dition
> 
> [IMG alt="n7prm9h6rhh9kc9zr5-la6llb..._kgrhqqokjiezkc8v8z2bnbsocgrrg___31.jpg[/IMG]


Congrats on your fine 1963. I love mine and it's just a beautiful example of a classic two-register chrono!! Excellent!


----------



## LozR (Jan 12, 2011)

Precista make a chrono with the same movement which also looks very good, does it qualify as a Chinese watch?


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

LozR said:


> Precista make a chrono with the same movement which also looks very good, does it qualify as a Chinese watch?


Speaking for myself...

It has a Chinese movement but I think Precista has enough of its own identity (and earned it) that I don't consider it a Chinese watch. Instead I think of Precista as an open-minded and internationally aware British watch company that is wise enough to use the Sea-Gull movement and honest enough to openly state that it uses a Chinese movement.

I'm also pleased that Precista provides work to Chinese watchmakers and technicians and gives people who might not yet be open to purchasing a purely Chinese watch the opportunity for some of the experience


----------



## nht (Sep 15, 2007)

Beautiful watch with a lovely ST5 movement









My white version:


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

The auto looks good but the chrono is stunning. Not a bad looking movement either.


----------

